# Apples could hold key for increasing lifespan



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Apples could hold key for increasing lifespan by S. L. Baker (NaturalNews) Sure, apples are delicious and healthy. And, as NaturalNews has previously reported, there is a growing body of evidence showing apples fight cancer. In fact, half a dozen studies published by Rui Hai Liu, Cornell associate professor of food science and a member [...]

*Read More...*


----------

